# Official Memphis @ LA Clippers Game Thread (3/7/05)



## GNG

<center>

* S T A P L E S C E N T E R
Monday, March 7, 2005
8:30 CST*


</center>
<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr> <tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>33 - 25</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>26 - 33</center></td></tr></table>



<IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/WILLIAMS,%20JASON.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/MILLER,%20MIKE.jpg" ALT="Mike Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/BATTIER,%20SHANE.jpg" ALT="Shane Battier"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/CARDINAL,%20BRIAN.jpg" ALT="Brian Cardinal"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/WRIGHT,%20LORENZEN.jpg" ALT="Lorenzen Wright"</IMG>


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_fratello.jpg" ALT="Mike Fratello"</IMG> </center>



<center>

Clippers Game Thread

<IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/BRUNSON,%20RICK.jpg" ALT="Rick Brunson"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/MAGGETTE,%20COREY.jpg" ALT="Corey Maggette"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/SIMMONS,%20BOBBY.jpg" ALT="Bobby Simmons"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/BRAND,%20ELTON.jpg" ALT="Elton Brand"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/KAMAN,%20CHRIS.jpg" ALT="Chris Kaman"</IMG>


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_dunleavy_sr.jpg" ALT="Mike Dunleavy Sr"</IMG> 
</center>


----------



## GNG

Hopefully, the site will get a Pau Gasol headshot by the time he gets back. Until he does, I'll be using this format.

Need a Mike Fratello pic, too.


----------



## talula

rawse said:


> Hopefully, the site will get a Pau Gasol headshot by the time he gets back. Until he does, I'll be using this format.
> 
> Need a Mike Fratello pic, too.


I'll ask about it. 

How could anyone forget Pau? We're the only team in the league with a 7'0", Spanish metrosexual.


----------



## talula

This is probably going to be a tough game. The Clippers beat us at home recently. But at least we have Brian Cardinal.


----------



## GNG

Bobby Simmons' shot is just silk.


----------



## GNG

Both teams shooting well. 22-20 with 3:19 left in the first after a Battier three and a Brand jumper.


----------



## GNG

*Grizzlies 29*

Lorenzen Wright 8 points
Mike Miller 3 rebounds
Jason Williams 4 assists








*Clippers 25*

Corey Maggette 11 points
Corey Maggette 3 rebounds
Corey Maggette 4 assists


----------



## talula

rawse said:


> Both teams shooting well.


Both teams still shooting well.

Grizzlies at 58%
Clippers at 55%.


----------



## talula

Andre Emmett is in the game.


----------



## Weasel

Memphis is nailed those 3's which are hurting the Clippers.


----------



## talula

Current lineup:

Earl Watson
Andre Emmett
James Posey
Ryan Humphrey
Jake Tsakalidis

No wonder we're struggling right now.


----------



## GNG

Our shooting has taken a dive in this second quarter, but when Watson is your biggest scoring threat out there, that tends to happen.

Andre Emmett looks a little shaky, but maybe he'll pick it up here soon. I'm surprised he's in the game this early -- reminds me of the way they integrated Dahntay last season.

Big Jake packs Chalmers.


----------



## GNG

=


----------



## GNG

You know the other team is on fire when Lionel Chalmers is getting in on the act.


----------



## GNG

Damn Bulls. They lost me $700 uCash tonight.


----------



## GNG

Cardinal has been utilized exactly how he should be since he's been a starter.


----------



## GNG

Looks like Chalmers got away with a walk.


----------



## GNG

Maggette is just on fire. :nonono:

Posey had a hand in his face, and he knocked it down anyway.


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Halftime*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 45*

Lorenzen Wright 10 points
Mike Miller 3 rebounds
Jason Williams 5 assists








*Clippers 50*

Corey Maggette 23 points
Corey Maggette 5 rebounds
Corey Maggette 4 assists


----------



## GNG

Brand gets his fourth foul.

That takes guts for Mike Miller to stand in the way of Brand. The guy's a moose.


----------



## GNG

Rick Brunson is so terrible. :laugh:

He's fun to watch. What will he do wrong next?


----------



## GNG

And the mics pick up a GD from Simmons.

It was no Mitch Richmond, but worth a laugh anyway.


----------



## GNG

Now Kaman with his fourth.

Unfortunately, the Clips have big men to spare, but at least they have one less right now. Wilcox hasn't played well this game.


----------



## GNG

It is just the Corey Maggette Show out there..

Nice layup.

We regained the lead for about a minute, but down 1 again.


----------



## GNG

Brian Cardinal showing a great all-around game tonight. He's been penetrating on Chris Kaman and doing a great job of kicking out. He's scored in the paint and from downtown. Good crisp passes into the post, oftentimes resulting in free throws...


----------



## GNG

We're getting in Maggette's head. He's been getting engulfed the last few possessions, and it's resulting in steals and easy points.

The defense is coming around, and we're leading 24-8 in points off turnovers.

Technical now on Maggette. Memphis is breaking open a small lead, 71-65.


----------



## GNG

Did someone, like, fertilize Rebraca? He's much taller than I remember. Obviously taller than Wright.

This quarter has taken forever. So many fouls, but the officiating has at least been consistent.


----------



## GNG

Third foul on Kenny Anderson now.

For a team with as many injuries as the Clippers have, these fouls are hurting them bad.

MILLER with the And-1. :clap:


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*End of the 3rd*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 78*

Lorenzen Wright 17 points
Lorenzen Wright 5 rebounds
Jason Williams 5 assists








*Clippers 71*

Corey Maggette 31 points
Mikki Moore 8 rebounds
Corey Maggette 5 assists


----------



## GNG

Mike Miller hits a three, and the lead is now in double figures.

83-71.


----------



## GNG

Mike Dunleavy is about to get a tech, and I can't really blame him. The Clippers are getting a ton of fouls called on them (almost all of them are legit though), and then there was a goaltend called on Rebraca, and I thought it was a clean block.

LA can't get their offense set up, and frustration is setting in.


----------



## Weasel

Yeah I thought it was clean too.
The Clippers don't have anything going right for them right now.


----------



## GNG

Lorenzen Wright has set a season-high for the second straight game.

He now has 21 and has been perfect from the foul line tonight.


----------



## GNG

Brunson double-dribbles on a fast break. :rofl:

YOU WILL DEAL WITH RICK BRUNSON!


----------



## GNG

Miller has been getting to the hole like, as Cage said, Doctor J out there.

Posey with a three.

Ren with a turnaround jumper.

Battier puts it in.

Maggette has missed 3 of his last 7 free throws.

This one's about over, but we have to keep it up.


----------



## GNG

...

asdf


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Final*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 105*

Lorenzen Wright 23 points
Shane Battier 6 rebounds
Jason Williams 5 assists








*Clippers 102*

Corey Maggette 37 points
Mikki Moore 8 rebounds
Rick Brunson 8 assists


----------



## GNG

Mike got tangled up with Maggette on the last shot of the game and was on the floor for a couple minutes. According to Wright in a postgame interview, he was just hit on the nose, and he'll be okay.

We just stopped playing defense altogether the last 1:30, but we did well at the foul line tonight, and held on in the end.


----------



## Weasel

Turned out to be an exciting finish. Too bad those 2 three-point attempts by the Clippers didn't connect.


----------

